# 6061 Vs 7005 alloy frames



## crankyhorse (14 Aug 2010)

Am I right in thinking the 7005 is a better quality alloy? And if so how much of a difference does it make?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (14 Aug 2010)

It's all to do with tensile strength. 7005 is slightly "stronger" than 6061 so can be made very slightly thinner giving a tiny weight advantage. Even experts would not be able to detect any difference in ride quality.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Aug 2010)

If you follow the articles link on the left hand side there is quite a bit of useful info here.

IMHO it's down to the design of the bike rather than the material and the only way of finding a good a frame is to ride it.


----------



## Alembicbassman (14 Aug 2010)

7005 is supposed to be more difficult to weld so manufacturers tend to use 6061 as the welds are easier to form which saves time on the production line.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Aug 2010)

It's not better or worse, it's just (very slightly) different.
I defy anyone to tell what a frame is made of purely by riding it.


----------

